# A little help for Expats, by an Italian



## dafnep (Apr 23, 2017)

I’m an Italian woman and I offer my experience as outsider in Italian community to everyone who needs advice. Maybe I won’t have all the solutions, but I believe only when you understand the reasons of behaviors and habits, you can feel at ease with another culture. This doesn’t mean you accept it, this only means you know the reason why and you can choose how to act in that environment to have what you want.
This is not a service, just a way to know you Expats better and help you out to find the Italy you dreamed. Because I want my hosts enjoy themselves in my house, so in my country.
Ps: I don’t know anything about documents for Expats or things like that. I’m talking about cultural misunderstanding, comfort zone, buy a country house and die alone, faking that is ok.


----------

